
The argument that kills any monetisation discussion - MagicAndi
https://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2020/09/the_argument_th.html
======
phillipseamore
When we get a functioning micro-payment system it should be easy to just pay
Facebook etc. the ~$1 a month pr. user that ads otherwise gets them.

~~~
salawat
There will never be such a system legally besides cash where you aren't
shotgunning your personal information all over the place, ripe for data
sharing and privacy invasion due to Anti-Money Laundering/Know-Your-Customer
requirements.

Any sufficiently functional to be user friendly is a primary target for
criminal activity, which ensures it won't be long until surveillance
requirements of the medium increase the onboarding friction significantly.

Not saying it's a bad thing per-we, just that I'd rather only do business with
people I can trust not to attract more attention to my existence unless I'm
explicitly doing business for that purpose. I like straightforward business.
Not the convoluted web of BS the tech industry has transformed the world into.

